# moving from a 10 gallon to 25 gallon



## missmanatee (Dec 25, 2010)

hey i have a 10 gallon tank with about ten platties and a couple of live plants. i just got a 25 gallon tank and am looking to move everything into it. i have a filter, light, and heater that are equiped for a 25 gallon that i just got. i was planning on moving the gravel from the old tank into the new tank cause i heard it was good for the bacteria. so then after adding the gravel i would put in a couple of rocks and decorations stuff like that . then i would add the water and aqua safe and let the tank run for a couple days. after that i would add the plants and then the next day start adding the fish like 2-3 a day. once all the fish are in i will put the filter from the old tank in the new tank for a couple days cause i heard it was good for the bacteria. what do you think? any suggestions???? i hope to make this transition as smoothly as possible without hurting any fish. any advice is greatly apperciated!!! thanks!!:fish5::fish5:


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

After all the fish are in the new tank, put the old filter on it and leave it. You can't have too much filtration.


----------



## choylifutsoccer (Jan 2, 2010)

You will probably need more substrate since a 25 gallon tank is a lot bigger than your 10 gallon. Also, make sure you gravel vac the substrate of your 10 gallon tank before you move it into the 25 gallon tank, or your water will cloud up really badly. 
If I were you, I would put all the fish into a bucket with some of the 10 gallon tank water and a heater. Then proceed to move everything (including the old filter) from the 10 gallon tank to the 25 gallon tank . When the water has cleared up and is at the right temperature, acclimate your fish into the 25 gallon tank.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

If you're moving everything from the 10 gallon to the 25, you shouldn't have a problem with cycling. Maybe some minor ammonia and nitrite spikes, but with full bacteria colonies from your old filter and substrate as well as any structures and plants you transfer over, you won't have a problem.

Do the bowl and heater method as suggested above, as well as run both old and new filters on your 25 until you're sure your cycle has established, then you may remove the smaller filter.


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Good to see thought put into this. The fish will appreciate it. 

I would buy another 15 lbs of aquarium rock, put it in the tank, then put my fish in a bucket with enough water. Move your rock and old filter and everything else to the new tank. Then get fill it with water.. add enough water conditioner for the whole tank into the first bucket of water, then add the rest of the water. I would watch the temp of the tapwater and try real hard to hit the temp that the fish were in, in the small tank. Then add fish! I think you've got it, and all will go well.


----------

